
Arrington Finally Makes It Onto The Cover of Time (If You Squint Real Hard You’ll See Him) - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/01/arrington-finally-makes-it-onto-the-cover-of-time-if-you-squint-real-hard-youll-see-him/
======
transburgh
Are you kidding me? Time considers Arrington one of the 100 most influential
people in the WORLD????

